# hla 3000 60"



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

i have the opportunity to buy a hla 3000 60" for $1000 is this a good price it has minimal ware


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

45 views and no reply Thumbs Up


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

92 views Thumbs Up ...............


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

2low;1500662 said:


> i have the opportunity to buy a hla 3000 60" for $1000 is this a good price it has minimal ware


i think its a good price. double acting single cylinder angle right?


----------

